# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  سماء اوائل التوجيهي

## دموع الورد

*سماء اوائل التوجيهي 


اسماء الطلبة الأوائل في مديريات التربية والتعليم 

الفرع الادبي 

عمان الاولى/ 97.5 دعاء وائل وهبه ابراهيم /سكينة بنت الحسين الثانوية

عمان الثانية /95.5 ريم محمود نصرالله ابوهيكل/ الجبيهة الثانوية للبنات

عمان الثالثة /96.5 روان احمد واصف /حليمه المستندة الثانوية المختلطة

عمان الرابعة 95.0 حنان عزمي عبدالله خميس اروى بنت عبدالمطلب الثانوية

التعليم الخاص 96.4 تسنيم محمد عبدالكريم العساف العمرية الثانوية / بنات

قصبة مادبا 93.9 هناء محمد خالد الخريبات خولة بنت الأزور الثانوية

اربد الاولى 95.5 توبه زين الدين فالح مهيدات اربد الثانوية للبنات

اربد الثانية 93.1 روان علي محمد الطلافحه جحفيه الثانوية الشاملة

لواء الكوره 91.5 ايمان محمد نبيه احمد عساسفه بيت ايدس الثانوية الشاملة

لواء بني كنانه 91.0 اسراء محمود مصطفى المسلماني ملكا الثانوية للبنات

محافظة جرش 95.1 امال محمود حمدان الغوادره الخنساء الثانوية الشاملة

لواء الرمثا 93.2 هيام فضل محمد الذيابات البويضة الثانوية للبنات

عجلون 89.0 اسيل مصطفى سليم الغزو الوهادنة الثانوية الشاملة

الاغوار الشماليه 91.5 ياسمين محمد حسن بني سلامه المشارع الثانوية للبنات

قصبة المفرق 90.9 تغريد عايد سليمان المشاقبه روضة الامير محمد الثانوية

البادية الشمالية الشرقية 91.2 خلود حمدان زعيوط الشرفات تل ارماح الثانوية

البادية الشمالية الغربية 95.8 ناهد محمد سالم الشرعه الباعج الثانوية للبنات

الزرقاء الاولى 96.9 عبير عوني احمد ابوظلام بدر الكبرى الثانوية الشاملة

الرصيفه 95.7 الاء شريف راغب علاونه راية بنت الحسين الثانوية

قصبة السلط 96.0 مها جريس سليم العرنكي لاتين الفحيص الثانوية

لواء دير علا 92.9 سناء احمد سالم الكوز خولة بنت الأزور الثانوية المختلطة

الشونة الجنوبية 94.8 آيه عبدالكريم اسماعيل العدوان الرامه الثانوية المختلطة

لواء عين الباشا 93.0 سميه تيسير احمد عنبر ام الدنانير الثانوية

منطقة الكرك 94.5 صفاء عبدالرزاق علي المعايطه بتير الثانوية المختلطة

المزار الجنوبي 92.3 خالده محمد حمد البشابشه بنات محي الثانوية

منطقة القصر 90.2 امينه سلمان مسلم العزازمه الربة الثانوية الشاملة

الأغوار الجنوبية 81.7 سالم علي سالم ابوسمره العزازمه حمزه بن عبد المطلب

محافظة الطفيلة 94.1 سكينه علي فهد السعود عيمة الثانوية للبنات

منطقة معان 93.7 صابرين عمران رجا كريشان معان الثانوية للبنات

البتراء 88.1 ردينه سليمان صالح الخليفات بنات الطيبة الثانوية

محافظة العقبة 95.8 نوره سليم اسليم ابوغريقانه العقبة الثانوية الشاملة

ذيبان 88.8 حنان جمعه حسين البواريد الجبل الثانوية الشاملة

الشوبك 90.5 خوله عبدالهادي عباس الطوره المقارعية الثانوية للبنات

البادية الوسطى 88.5 محمود احمد بخيتان الصهيبا الذهيبة الغربية الثانوية

البادية الوسطى 88.5 شمس مجهد سلامه الدخيل ارينبه الغربية الثانوية 

اربد الثالثة 91.3 اماني سالم خلف الطاهات قميم الثانوية الشاملة

الزرقاء الثانية 93.9 الاء ثلجي ناصر ماضي الظليل الثانوية الشاملة

البادية الجنوبية 90.7 نايفه عبدالله بخيت ابوشلهوب بنات قرين الثانوية

..................................

اسماء الطلبة الأوائل في مديريات التربية والتعليم 

الفرع العلمي 

عمان الاولى 97.2 احمد حاتم يوسف ابوهنيه كلية الحسين الثانوية

عمان الثانية 98.5 ايمان توفيق محمد العنتري ضاحية الرشيد الثانوية للبنات

عمان الثالثة 96.7 اسلام محمد يوسف سليمان ام نوارة الثانوية المختلطة

عمان الرابعة 97.7 فؤاد عيسى فؤاد الدجاني طارق بن زياد الثانوية للبنين

التعليم الخاص 99.2 يحيى سمير يحيى البوبلي الاتحاد / طارق

قصبة مادبا 96.9 عامر حسان محمد فتيان بطريركية الروم الارثوذوكس

اربد الاولى 97.7 لين حسين علي الحيص النموذجية / جامعة اليرموك

اربد الثانية 98.1 بيان سلطان فيصل النصير الصريح الثانوية الشاملة

لواء الكوره 95.5 حمزه عبدالكريم فرحان مقدادي بيت ايدس الثانوية للبنين

لواء بني كنانه 95.8 صفاء عبدالله احمد الطوالبه سحم الثانوية للبنات

محافظة جرش 98.1 اياد محمود خليف محمد جرش الثانوية الشاملة للبنين

لواء الرمثا 97.0 ولاء "محمد عوده" علي ربابعه الرميضاء الثانوية الشاملة

عجلون 96.9 ولاء محمد صالح اسماعيل الاميرة عائشة بنت الحسين

الاغوار الشماليه 91.1 هاله سامي عبدالقادر ابودحيله كريمه الثانوية للبنات

قصبة المفرق 97.6 هديل حسام الدين انيس جرار المفرق الثانوية الشاملة

البادية الشمالية الشرقية 90.4 جواهر سلمان عطاالله المساعيد روضة الاميرة بسمة الثانوية الشاملة

البادية الشمالية الغربية 96.3 احمد ابراهيم فليح الرواشده الحرش الثانوية الشاملة

الزرقاء الاولى 98.6 مأمون عقل معروف قاسم الملك عبدالله الثاني للتميز

الرصيفه 97.1 كوثر عبدالله رشيد العالم قطر الندى الثانوية الشاملة

الرصيفه 97.1 صفاء خيري خالد مكحول راية بنت الحسين الثانوية

قصبة السلط 96.1 اشراق محمد حمد القدري الرميمين الثانوية للبنات

قصبة السلط 96.1 حنان موسى سلامه بطارسه لاتين الفحيص الثانوية

لواء دير علا 93.9 سالم فندي سالم الياصجين معدي الثانوية الشاملة

الشونة الجنوبية 90.4 مروه جبرين زايد الرشايده الشونة الجنوبية الثانوية للبنات

لواء عين الباشا 94.5 ايات محمود ابراهيم قاسم عين الباشا الثانوية للبنات

منطقة الكرك 95.0 جيانا محمد يوسف الصعوب الملكة زين الشرف الثانوية للبنات

المزار الجنوبي 95.0 بيداء محمد كريم القضاة بنات محي الثانوية

منطقة القصر 94.1 ولاء نوفل محمد الليمون فقوع الثانوية الشاملة للبنات

الأغوار الجنوبية 95.8 دانيا عصام "محمدسعيد" ابو المفلفل البوتاس الثانوية للبنات

محافظة الطفيلة 96.8 يوسف سماره يوسف سماره بصيرا الثانوية للبنين

منطقة معان 93.3 ارحام حسين احمد سعاده معان الثانوية للبنات

البتراء 95.0 ياسمين محمود سلمان السعيدات بنات الطيبة الثانوية

محافظة العقبة 97.8 تمارا حسين محمد طشطوش راهبات الوردية الثانوية المختلطة

ذيبان 93.3 زيد يونس عداد الخضور لب الثانوية الشاملة للبنين

الشوبك 91.8 رنا زيد احمد الرواشده المقارعيه الثانوية للبنات

البادية الوسطى 90.2 نجاه حمد خازر الجبور الفيصلية الثانوية للبنات

اربد الثالثة 94.1 غدير ابراهيم علي القزاقزه قميم الثانوية الشاملة للبنات

الزرقاء الثانية 94.6 عدي ناصر سالم الزيود الهاشمية الثانوية الشاملة

البادية الجنوبية 85.6 سمر علي دعسان ابوشتال بنات ايل الثانوية

..........................

اسماء الطلبة الأوائل في مديريات التربية والتعليم 

فرع الإدارة المعلوماتية / المسار 1 

عمان الاولى 95.5 رنا عادل عبدالرحمن الرمح عين جالوت الثانوية الشاملة للبنات

عمان الثانية 95.4 هدى نافذ توفيق رزيه الخنساء الثانوية للبنات

عمان الثالثة 94.7 ولاء عوني ممدوح الطحان ام قصير والمقابلين الثانوية

عمان الرابعة 95.0 اسماء سرحان علي عميش النصر الثانوية للبنات

التعليم الخاص 96.8 ميس ابراهيم محمد خير بروقه راهبات الوردية الاهلية

قصبة مادبا 93.4 صفاء خالد محمد ابونصير مادبا الثانوية المهنية المجمعة

اربد الاولى 94.9 رزان نمر ميشيل مارديني فاطمة الزهراء الثانوية

اربد الثانية 93.3 صابرين مصطفى محمود الشياب الصريح الثانوية الشاملة

لواء الكوره 90.4 رقيا ابراهيم فياض جرار كفر الماء الثانوية الشاملة

لواء بني كنانه 94.7 غدير بهجت محمد النعامنه حريما الثانوية للبنات

محافظة جرش 93.3 ايات محمد مصطفى الطالب لبابه بنت الحارث الثانوية

لواء الرمثا 93.4 بيان عصام خلف الدرايسه الرمثا الثانوية الشاملة

عجلون 95.1 عرين فراس ابراهيم بني عطا الهاشمية الثانوية الشاملة

الاغوار الشماليه 89.9 ايمان عدنان كايد حيدر كريمه الثانوية للبنات

قصبة المفرق 95.1 ولاء عبدالناصر محمد المحمود الاميرة راية بنت الحسين

البادية الشمالية الشرقية 82.8 صالح يوسف سليمان المشاقبه البادية الشمالية الثانوية الشاملة

البادية الشمالية الغربية 94.2 وجدان طلاق رداد السلمه مغير السرحان الثانوية

الزرقاء الاولى 95.6 ايمان محمد عبدالكريم عبدالكريم الشاملة الثانوية للبنات

الرصيفه 92.3 حنان عصام محمد شعبان قطر الندى الثانوية الشاملة

قصبة السلط 96.6 ميسم سالم سلامه الحديدي البلقاء الثانوية الشاملة

لواء دير علا 90.3 آمال محمد فوزي المصري معدي الثانوية الشاملة للبنات

الشونة الجنوبية 94.8 سهير محمد عبدالله الهبيدي الشونة الجنوبية الثانوية للبنات

لواء عين الباشا 93.2 اسلام حسان حسين النجار رابعة العدوية الثانوية

لواء عين الباشا 93.2 الاء محمد رباح صالح رابعة العدوية الثانوية

منطقة الكرك 91.0 الاء احمد محمد الذنيبات بنات اروى الثانوية 

المزار الجنوبي 94.3 الاء عبدالكريم عطاالله الطراونه بنات الحسينية الثانوية

منطقة القصر 93.2 وعد نايف محمد العميريين فقوع الثانوية الشاملة للبنات

الأغوار الجنوبية 90.1 حنين جمال راشد الشلبي ام الهشيم الثانوية

محافظة الطفيلة 95.1 سناء حسني عبيد المرايات صفية بنت عبدالمطلب

منطقة معان 93.4 ولاء عماد عبدالقادر الزيادنه معان المهنية الثانوية

البتراء 92.2 شدى يحيى موسى الحسنات بنات وادي موسى الثانوية

محافظة العقبة 95.2 فرح طه صبيح الخوالده راهبات الوردية الثانوية المختلطة

ذيبان 86.3 رنا جمال قبلان الحديثات لب الثانوية الشاملة للبنات

الشوبك 88.4 هديل محمد رجا الشقيرات بنات الشوبك الثانوية

البادية الوسطى 85.4 فايزه محمد عبدالله الخريشا الموقر الثانوية الشاملة

اربد الثالثة 93.8 هبه خالد مصطفى القرعان الطيبة الثانوية الشاملة

الزرقاء الثانية 86.5 نور بسام وليد صالح الهاشمية الثانوية الشاملة

البادية الجنوبية 62.8 صفاء فلاح قاسي الجازي دراسة خاصة

..........................



اسماء الطلبة الأوائل في مديريات التربية والتعليم 

فرع الإدارة المعلوماتية / المسار 2 

عمان الاولى 80.2 شادي سامح عادل الطاهر عمر بن الخطاب الشاملة

عمان الثانية 80.0 عمرو محمد عوده علي صويلح الثانوية بنين

عمان الرابعة 76.0 يزن خالد يحيى ابوالسندس احمد طوقان الثانوية

التعليم الخاص 76.4 انور سالم انور عيسوه الراهبات الفرنسيسكانيات

اربد الاولى 77.8 ماهر صباح عبدالحميد السامرائي عمار بن ياسر الثانوية

لواء الكورة 69.5 زينب محمد رضا طبنجات كفر الماء الثانوية الشاملة

لواء بني كنانه 73.1 خالد عماد مبارك الزعبي دراسة خاصة

محافظة جرش 82.7 رائده مفلح عقله المفلح لبابه بنت الحارث الثانوية

قصبة المفرق 64.9 عبدالله جميل سليمان الحسبان دراسة خاصة*

----------


## محمد العزام

قصبة المفرق 64.9 عبدالله جميل سليمان الحسبان دراسة خاصة
كيف صارت 

مشكورة دموع

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام 					 
_قصبة المفرق 64.9 عبدالله جميل سليمان الحسبان دراسة خاصة
كيف صارت 

مشكورة دموع


هاد اعلى شي عندهم

شكرا على المرور محمد
_

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام                      
قصبة المفرق 64.9 عبدالله جميل سليمان الحسبان دراسة خاصة
كيف صارت 

مشكورة دموع


هاد اعلى شي عندهم

شكرا على المرور محمد

_


 والله هي الصراحة صارت معاي بس ما كنت الاول كنت الثاني على المدرسة او بالاحرى الثاني على تخصص الادبي 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام                      
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام                      
قصبة المفرق 64.9 عبدالله جميل سليمان الحسبان دراسة خاصة
كيف صارت 

مشكورة دموع


هاد اعلى شي عندهم

شكرا على المرور محمد




 والله هي الصراحة صارت معاي بس ما كنت الاول كنت الثاني على المدرسة او بالاحرى الثاني على تخصص الادبي 



ما شاء الله_

----------


## mylife079

مبروك للجميع

----------


## دموع الورد

الله يبارك فيك محمد..شكرا على المرور :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

هاي الاسماء للاوائل للدورة الصيفية الماضية
مش لهاي الدورة

وشكرا

----------


## Theplague

الف مبروك لكل طلاب التوجيهي  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

شكرا وعفوا

----------

